# small rubber tags



## digitalpiper (May 24, 2006)

hello anyone familiar with those small rubber tags they put in the side stitching of a t-shirt i have a puma with one ..anyone know where those can be sourced...........i've tried westcoastlabel but their phone is always busy and they don't reply to my e-mails ...............any one with othe options .thanks ................


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Does the rubber tag go on the outside of the t-shirt?


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, along the seam towards the bottom.


----------

